# Connecting to smb server on pluscom usb nas server



## igglepiggle (Nov 30, 2010)

I have setup a Pluscom (NAS-RDCS3282) USB nas to my local network. I have accessed the admin webpage via (either my macbook sv 10.5.6 or via my windows 7 pc) and setup the samba server as per instructions. This includes user accounts.

I have named the NAS Fileserver1 and have allocated this a static IP address, I can connect to Fileserver one via windows 7 using one of the smb accounts. 
However when i try to connect to the SMB server using my macbook (smb://ip_address) i get prompted for the username and password but each time I get the same message "You have entered an invalid username or password"...

I have checked the password to confirm the password is correct. I have tried an account with no password and i have tried disabling my routers firewall to see if it resolves the issue. - No Luck.........

Can anyone please advise on how how to get a firmware upgrade for the Pluscom Nas?

Any other help on the above would be greatly appreciated.....

Many Thanks

Iggle.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

To get firmware upgrades, you have to goto the site of the NAS's manufacture. Also, Macs have quirks with SMB, namely, if the target device you are trying to log onto has a guest account, or an account with no password, it will fail to connect. Every account must have a username and password. And I have found it works best if they are different then the ones used on the Mac.


----------



## igglepiggle (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks for your response. Unfortunatley the Pluscom webadmin portal will not allow the guest account to be deleted. 

I disabled it and removed and folders associated with it, but it wont be deleted....

I have three user accounts (one being guest that is now disabled) and i have ensured each account has a password. I still get invalid password or username. 
the weird thing is this same account is granted via windows so i am certain i passing the correct details..

I feel a firmware upgrade is required. I will see if i can find the manufacture site for Pluscom and hopefully they will have a current firmware upgrade....


----------

